# EOS R, RF24-105/4 and RF 35/1.8 tested by German "fotomagazin"



## Maximilian (Nov 16, 2018)

Hi everybody!

The German journal "fotomagazin" has tested the EOS R, RF24-105/4 and RF 35/1.8 in its 12/2018 edition.

Both lenses get 5 of 5 stars and "super" rating. Test includes optical and mechanical construction.
The zoom is weak at the wide end but delivers very good to excellent results at 50 and 105 mm.
The RF 35 is already very good max. aperture and excellent when stopped down one or two steps.

The EOS R is tested against the other FF competitors from Sony and Nikon. The built up an voerall score from IQ, speed (FPS and AF), features and handling.
The overall winner is the Alpha 7R III (91%/5 stars) with Alpha 9 (89%/4), Z7 (89%/4) and EOS R (88%/4) as follow up.

They call it a “good restart” for Canon. And I think this is promissing.

To me most delightful point is that the Canon and the Nikon had the fastest AF with values below 0,1sec.
So this means that Canon was not exaggerating on this.

By the way:
The Alpha 9 AF speed was at about 0,2 sec with the other Sony bodies even slower.
The overall loser was the Leica SL because of its bad IQ.


----------



## padam (Nov 16, 2018)

The RF 35/1.8 is not looking amazing at the dpreview samples page, lots of CA. Certainly no EF 35/1.4L II in terms of the look or the performance.


----------



## Maximilian (Nov 16, 2018)

padam said:


> The RF 35/1.8 is not looking amazing at the dpreview samples page, lots of CA. Certainly no EF 35/1.4L II in terms of the look or the performance.


Also not in the price range of a 35LII which costs 3 times the street price and 4.2 times the list price.
But with IS and macro ability up to 1:2. And the RF prices haven't even dropped yet.
I think the samples are quite fine for lens correction turned off. Even the one with the sun reflection in the building.
Which pic are you reffering to?


----------



## padam (Nov 16, 2018)

Maximilian said:


> Also not in the price range of a 35LII which costs 3 times the street price and 4.2 times the list price.
> But with IS and macro ability up to 1:2. And the RF prices haven't even dropped yet.
> I think the samples are quite fine for lens correction turned off. Even the one with the sun reflection in the building.
> Which pic are you reffering to?


It is visible in most of them, although not at web sizes, so it is not bad overall, maybe I just expected too much, because I really like this focal length. Most Leica lenses (which cost have quite a bit more than even the L II) have a fair bit of CA as well, but the images are just much more appealing somehow.
I might take a used 35/1.4L I instead of this one, although the IS is very handy to have and it is way smaller and lighter.


----------



## Maximilian (Nov 16, 2018)

padam said:


> It is visible in most of them, although not at web sizes, so it is not bad overall, ...


Okay. I was looking at the big JPEGs but maybe I am more tolerant 

I am happy that Canon made a more than decent and versatile and good priced lens (as soon as normal discounts take place).
And I suppose this would be the first lens for me to buy with an R body, if I was to switch.


----------



## padam (Nov 16, 2018)

Maximilian said:


> Okay. I was looking at the big JPEGs but maybe I am more tolerant
> 
> I am happy that Canon made a more than decent and versatile and good priced lens (as soon as normal discounts take place).
> And I suppose this would be the first lens for me to buy with an R body, if I was to switch.


I would have been way happier if the 50 comes out as the cheap lens and the 35 as the premium one. Because the release of this lens also means, that a faster RF 35mm it will not come any time soon and I don't see other manufacturers having the same involvement as with the EF-mount.
I guess everyone has something to complain about  At least the Sigma 35/1.4 is also available for a similar price, and it might just leave the potential focusing problems behind.


----------



## Maximilian (Nov 16, 2018)

padam said:


> I would have been way happier if the 50 comes out as the cheap lens and the 35 as the premium one. Because the release of this lens also means, that a faster RF 35mm it will not come any time soon ...


If you think "soon" should mean "less than a year", then, yes, this will be a disappointment.
I suppose we'll see a RF 35L lens in less than 3 years. Until then anybody could use the fantastic EF 35L II with adapter.
But I suppose that Canon will come out with a set of f/2.8 zooms and the usual primes faster than we'd expect and hope for.
Because they've showed up with their EOR R market entrance that they've recognized that a system defines itself with the lens setup first and the bodies second.


----------



## Random Orbits (Nov 17, 2018)

Maximilian said:


> If you think "soon" should mean "less than a year", then, yes, this will be a disappointment.
> I suppose we'll see a RF 35L lens in less than 3 years. Until then anybody could use the fantastic EF 35L II with adapter.
> But I suppose that Canon will come out with a set of f/2.8 zooms and the usual primes faster than we'd expect and hope for.
> Because they've showed up with their EOR R market entrance that they've recognized that a system defines itself with the lens setup first and the bodies second.



It'll be interesting to see if how the RF zooms compare to their EF counterparts. If they are better, then I can see the transition from EF to RF happening faster. If not, then I can't see why they'd come out next when it's just as good with EF + adapter.


----------



## Viggo (Nov 17, 2018)

Random Orbits said:


> It'll be interesting to see if how the RF zooms compare to their EF counterparts. If they are better, then I can see the transition from EF to RF happening faster. If not, then I can't see why they'd come out next when it's just as good with EF + adapter.


The 28-70 is, from what I’ve read, equal to the 24-70 mk2 at a full stop faster. I’ll take that as very clear sign the RF will be the future and pretty quickly.


----------



## BillB (Nov 17, 2018)

Viggo said:


> The 28-70 is, from what I’ve read, equal to the 24-70 mk2 at a full stop faster. I’ll take that as very clear sign the RF will be the future and pretty quickly.


I'm not sure how many people will think of the 28-70 as a useful walk around lens. It's on the hefty side.


----------



## Viggo (Nov 17, 2018)

BillB said:


> I'm not sure how many people will think of the 28-70 as a useful walk around lens. It's on the hefty side.


And a wedding, event, close up sports and concert photographes dream


----------

